# Personality type jewelry?



## Sensitivegal (May 18, 2011)

I don't know if this is the right area to post this, but..I have been wanting a craftsy necklace with INFJ and beads on it..like all those birth month jewelry that's out there..anyone ever see any? I checked Ebay and did a general search..


----------



## Super Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

I've never seen any, but maybe there's a gap in the market that you should leap to fill. Make some and sell them!


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

You could easily make such a thing with letter beads/
charms from a craft store.

Not only that, but you could also get one made in the
same way people get their names made into necklaces.

EX.:










Did a search for 'personalized name necklaces'. Got this site.
Seems to have a lot of options.

Name Necklaces - Customized in Gold or Silver


----------



## Sensitivegal (May 18, 2011)

true..that is really nice work as well..hmm.



FreeSpirit said:


> You could easily make such a thing with letter beads/
> charms from a craft store.
> 
> Not only that, but you could also get one made in the
> ...


----------



## Sensitivegal (May 18, 2011)

I might do just that. I have some ideas, but in today's economy, I wonder how well something like that would sell..



Lexie said:


> I've never seen any, but maybe there's a gap in the market that you should leap to fill. Make some and sell them!


----------



## Skum (Jun 27, 2010)

Afraid of how your online shop will fare in today's economy? I direct you to VulvaLoveLovely
Talk about niche market. But at a price range of $40-140 and at least 825 sales, I'd say she's doing just fine. Go for it.

Do you have an example of what you mean by birth month jewelry? If it comes down to it, you could commission someone to make the necklace for you. Plenty of people would be more than happy to help.


----------



## Sensitivegal (May 18, 2011)

wow, you're right, talk about niche market..I think I will try making a few and see how it goes. If nothing else, I have some pretty jewelry I like to wear..


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

@_Sensitivegal_ 

I made one.










Good idea, Sensitivegal.


----------



## Sensitivegal (May 18, 2011)

Edgy, I like it! I'll share when I have mine completed. Have to track down supplies now..


----------

